# 39 Canti with DD



## sarmis (Dec 10, 2017)

This original paint cantilever frame and Double Duty fork just sold for $2000 on Facebook.  
It went to the West Coast.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice DD!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sold quick too. You get it??


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)

Btw...Schwinn guys are nuts


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 10, 2017)

I think I saw that one on here a while back. Big money right there.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Btw...Schwinn guys are nuts


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I think I saw that one on here a while back. Big money right there.



Seller is also a Cabe member. He posted his new find here a while back.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o...ria-king-double-duty-fork.105910/#post-772428


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Seller is also a Cabe member. He posted his new find here a while back.



Yeah, he was supposed to let us know, if he ever decided to sell the project.
DIDN'T HAPPEN!
THANKS PAL!


----------



## sarmis (Dec 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sold quick too. You get it??




Not me, but I told him I would have given him more.  
Stuff happens and he chose FB. 
No gripes here. 

I only posted it here to show the Non Facebookers that there are VERY active bike groups with deals to be found on Facebook.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)

sarmis said:


> Not me, but I told him I would have given him more.
> Stuff happens and he chose FB.
> No gripes here.
> 
> I only posted it here to show the Non Facebookers that there are VERY active bike groups with deals to be found on Facebook.



Excuse my ignorance, but was that a deal? I'm guessing so since it sold so quickly.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 10, 2017)

I THINK IT WAS A GOOD DEAL!
TOO BAD IT WAS NOT A LOCKING DD!
I WONDER IF KIM GOT IT?


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)

This frame and fork I'm still kicking myself in the nuts over. That frame and fork sat for 15 years in my buddies basement. I went over to check out some stuff he had for sale and he offered it to me for a grand. He also had a tank and fenders that didn't go to the bike but was putting together a package deal.  And he told me  a grand I thought he was nuts. Knowing what I know now it still makes me sick!


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> This frame and fork I'm still kicking myself in the nuts over. That frame and fork sat for 15 years in my buddies basement. I went over to check out some stuff he had for sale and he offered it to me for a grand. He also had a tank and fenders that didn't go to the bike but was putting together a package deal.  And he told me  a grand I thought he was nuts. Knowing what I know now it still makes me sick!


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> View attachment 722997



Good call! I was almost over it until I seen this post lmao.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2017)

sarmis said:


> Not me, but I told him I would have given him more.
> Stuff happens and he chose FB.
> No gripes here.
> 
> I only posted it here to show the Non Facebookers that there are VERY active bike groups with deals to be found on Facebook.




Facebook is for chicks!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2017)

-----------------


----------



## sarmis (Dec 11, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Facebook is for chicks!




Ha ha Marty !

The Cabe is no different than Facebook,
just another internet address
with the same social media 
interaction.  
Both have the same likes, replies, people commenting on posts and people praising or insulting each other.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2017)

sarmis said:


> Ha ha Marty !
> 
> The Cabe is no different than Facebook,
> just another internet address
> ...




I know!
That's exactly why I've never joined Facebook.
It's kind of the same reason why I've never tried Heroin.
With my obsessive/compulsive/addictive personality, it would be a disaster for me.
I just need to focus on what's right in front of me.
I miss actually seeing you, Sarmis. Lol!


----------



## oskisan (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome fork... Something you dont see every day (at least I haven't).


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 11, 2017)

I agree @sarmis Facebook is flooded with bike groups and people buying and selling all day long I just don't see how you guys have time for it LOL. It's one or the other for me...I pop on FB every couple weeks to say happy birthday but that's about it. Looks like DD fork values are still strong!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 11, 2017)

What was the FB asking price?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> What was the FB asking price?



$2K


----------



## frampton (Dec 11, 2017)

DD


----------



## sarmis (Dec 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but was that a deal? I'm guessing so since it sold so quickly.




Fordmike,
I would say a good set of DD forks will get $2000 all day long. 

Now then again, you have repaired forks, converted from girls forks, locking, non locking and the fork strut plates that are hard to find if missing.  All of these different aspects factor into the value. 

I would also say most DD equipped restored bikes are parted together with found forks ?
This fork and frame deal looks like a legit match that some people would covet.  That is if the fork and frame stay in original condition and not be repainted.  

s


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2017)

why hasnt anyone reproduced these forks yet?  looks straight forward....times like these i wish i took up welding/metal shop instead of 3 years of electronics....in shop class....


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 11, 2017)

This fork was bent real bad as well. I pointed it out to the original seller before the caber got ahold of it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2017)

It's hard to tell from the pictures, and although it looks like it's a mate to the frame set, it does look like it may have been cut down from a taller fork.
Usually, there's a short straight section right at the upper end of the fork leg just below the top truss plate.
May or may not be the case.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 12, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I know!
> That's exactly why I've never joined Facebook.
> It's kind of the same reason why I've never tried Heroin.
> With my obsessive/compulsive/addictive personality, it would be a disaster for me.
> ...



The ''Like" button is more dangerous than most people realize.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 12, 2017)

That is eight years older than my oldest Schwinn. Can someone tell me what a DD fork is and why that  is worth 2k as is? 
Thanks, Shawn in Oregon


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 12, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> That is eight years older than my oldest Schwinn. Can someone tell me what a DD fork is and why that  is worth 2k as is?
> Thanks, Shawn in Oregon



Check out the fork. If you find one. You hit the schwinn lottery


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Here are a few pics of DD forks--not mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 12, 2017)

I found one of these back in the 1980's and despite no internet, I had guys from both coasts fighting over it.
I sold the fork for $500 and was happy.
They are kind of weird and you wonder what stodgy old Schwinn was up when they made it.
As for rarity, they would probably be 3rd, with the death bike fork as #1 and the spring Cleveland Welding fork being #2.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are a few pics of DD forks--not mine. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 723757 View attachment 723758 View attachment 723759 View attachment 723760



Thanks for the pictures and clarification. I still wouldn't pay $2,000 for a frame and forks ony.


----------



## frampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Girls and boys DD for comparison.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 12, 2017)

STORIES AND RUMORS ABOUT SCHWINN DROPPING THE FABRICATION OF THE DD FORK 
IN '38 WERE THAT THE DD FORK FAILED (CRACKED?) AT THE LOCATION OF THE PIVOT BOLT 
ON THE SPRING FORKS.  ACTUALLY THE FIRST '38 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE ADS SHOWED THE 
DD FORK. THE FIRST DELUXE FORKS DD AND SPRING FORK BOTH CAME OUT IN '38.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2017)

so have there been girls forks cut down to fit the boys frames? like to see photos of that being done


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 13, 2017)

SJ_BIKER said:


> so have there been girls forks cut down to fit the boys frames? like to see photos of that being done




Yup many times and some not so well done...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I would think in order to be done right the tops would have to be cut where the yoke is and shortened from the bottom side and re-welded. To be done right would take someone with pretty decent skills. V/r Shawn


----------



## sarmis (Dec 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I would think in order to be done right the tops would have to be cut where the yoke is and shortened from the bottom side and re-welded. To be done right would take someone with pretty decent skills. V/r Shawn




My take is....
If you cut at the bottom to keep the correct height and to keep the short straight piece at the top, the taper of the girls bike is longer and you will end up with a too small diameter to work with at the cast yoke. 

I think this is why a shortened girls DD fork is cut at the top thereby losing the short straight piece.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2017)

sarmis said:


> My take is....
> If you cut at the bottom to keep the correct height and to keep the short straight piece at the top, the taper of the girls bike is longer and you will end up with a too small diameter to work with at the cast yoke.
> 
> I think this is why a shortened girls DD fork is cut at the top thereby losing the short straight piece.




Here is what I'm talking about. V/r Shawn


----------



## sarmis (Dec 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is what I'm talking about. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 724170




Look at my wunnerful red highlights ,
If you cut the girls forks at that height as Shawn marked, the diameter of the taper is SMALLER than the diameter where the fork meets the steer tube casting. 

You will have a gap between the fork and steer tube casting.

Where the the fork meets the steer tube casting, that is the only part of the fork that is the correct size to fit the steer tube casting, you cut above that, it’s going to be smaller no matter what as it tapers.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2017)

Not true, Sarmis.
The taller Double Duty forks had a consistent diameter section above the fork crown.
The standard boys fork started its taper right from the junction of the fork crown, so if you make the alteration the way Shawn's diagram shows, there's no difference in the diameter where the taper starts.
It's easier to see with a fork in hand.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 14, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> Thanks for the pictures and clarification. I still wouldn't pay $2,000 for a frame and forks ony.




I wouldn't pay that either. But if I found one for cheap I would happily flip it for $2k


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's mine...kidding





Credit Mike Wolfe, American Pickers


----------



## ricobike (Dec 20, 2017)

Hmmmm, which is better, spring or non-spring?  I guess I'm just hung up on functionality over aesthetics.  My girlfriend complains about that all the time .


----------

